# Need Info For J C HIGGINS Bike w/ Exhaust Pipes



## antque (Dec 23, 2010)

Need to know how rare and what value this bike has, appears to be all original, anyone out there know anything about these? thanks


----------



## twomorestrokes (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know, but I want it!


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Dec 23, 2010)

that is one Kool bike


----------



## dogdart (Dec 24, 2010)

the last one I seen one ebay was missing seat & just a little rougher , went for $575


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks a little like mine but nicer and maybe newer given the canti frame? I sold mine at a swap for $275


----------



## Herman (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello Antque, your pictures seem to have disapeared, but what you have is the first version of the "header" tank bike by JC Higgins(Sears) made by Murray of Ohio, this model never appeared in any of the Sears catalogs, it came out about Christmas time of 1950 as a 1951 model, but was quickly replaced by the decaled version like Ericbaker's, the problem with the early version with the "real" headers was when you stood up to pedal your knees banged against the headers, thats why they went with decals instead, I think the chrome fenders may also be unique to the early models because the Korean war started and chromium was needed for the war. I have one of these in very rough shape and would love to get as many high resolution photos of all the paint details as possible , maybe you could email them to me?. As for value, being the model with the "real" headers and original paint, well I saw a repainted/restored version go for over $2,000 last year, I would value yours higher being all original, that's my opinion, I'm sure others will share theirs, Again any help with pictures would help me when I restore mine, thanks, Herman


----------



## antque (Dec 24, 2010)

Herman said:


> Hello Antque, your pictures seem to have disapeared, but what you have is the first version of the "header" tank bike by JC Higgins(Sears) made by Murray of Ohio, this model never appeared in any of the Sears catalogs, it came out about Christmas time of 1950 as a 1951 model, but was quickly replaced by the decaled version like Ericbaker's, the problem with the early version with the "real" headers was when you stood up to pedal your knees banged against the headers, thats why they went with decals instead, I think the chrome fenders may also be unique to the early models because the Korean war started and chromium was needed for the war. I have one of these in very rough shape and would love to get as many high resolution photos of all the paint details as possible , maybe you could email them to me?. As for value, being the model with the "real" headers and original paint, well I saw a repainted/restored version go for over $2,000 last year, I would value yours higher being all original, that's my opinion, I'm sure others will share theirs, Again any help with pictures would help me when I restore mine, thanks, Herman




please send me your e-mail


----------



## antque (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info but mine i think is earlier and has " real" pipes not a decal, thanks


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 24, 2010)

I can (or at least could) see that, just thought Id give some input to try and help you out.


----------



## Herman (Dec 24, 2010)

Antque, I pm/emailed you my email address , thanks, Herman


----------



## antque (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm restoring the photos of the bike because I accidentally deleted them, any info on the bike would be appreciated thanks antque


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 26, 2010)

No....accidentally deleted pics? he's restoring the pics because he sold the bike to me , and then emailed me and said something came up (the price). Listened to his song n dance how he was trading the bike for a clock to his buddy (but the pics are at his garage the same place the coloflow pics were taken i bought from him) ..............more than likely why he dosent have an ebay account........................................................... You can restore your pics but not your character


----------



## antque (Dec 26, 2010)

4WHLDRFTN is WRONG I was selling him the bike I just couldn't meet him today, as to the photos I'm new to this form, I put them back on to try to learn more about this bike, as to having it at my house i told this man it was because I was trading a clock for the bike and needed it here to try to find out the value, I sold this man a super colorflo this summer CHEAP and now he is coming after me because he made the wrong assumption, After this post the bike is not for sale to him.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 26, 2010)

Did anyone on this forum not know this is where the thread was headed at post #1?


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 26, 2010)

this is what happens when someone get caught in there scheme's ,  they ack like this 5yr old (im taking my ball and going home)...  why would you want to find out more info a day later on something you already sold????   if yall want to see the email he just sent me ,, i can post it ............and he didnt sell the colorflow to me cheap assuming i was going to over pay on another bike later in life  i gave him what he listed the bike for as like this bike


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 26, 2010)

the bike was sold to me around the 3rd post .until the others came along ,then things changed .now he's tryn to twist it into something else


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 26, 2010)

yeah,,,, the bike is for sale now to somebody else..... who wants to send him money


----------



## twomorestrokes (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm. My head is spinning trying to follow you guys...


----------



## MartyW (Dec 26, 2010)

That is a cool looking bike, I have never seen one like that!


----------



## ericbaker (Dec 26, 2010)

Sou ds to me like the guy found out he had accepted an offer that was less than the bike was worth and backed out after he found that out. Kind of a crappy thing to do, see it plenty though unfortunately.


----------



## Springer Tom (Dec 26, 2010)

That's what happens when someone posts an overinflated value of something. That bike or anything else is worth what someone is willing to pay for it.When people make a deal they should stick to it.


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 27, 2010)

OK, so what is the asking price?  I will go to the classifieds to look for it.


----------



## twowheelfan (Dec 27, 2010)

i'd be be pissed off if someone sold me something at an unreal low price, then found out that the bike was worth much more and decided to back out. I would also feel a little embarrassed that i didn't let him know that the price was really low to start with.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 27, 2010)

Offered him 600.00  he said 900.00   and i was to buy it at that  (thats fair market for that bike) ...... Im sure somebody would have gave him more like anything else  ..........would you????????.........


----------



## yeshoney (Dec 27, 2010)

$600 IS SPOT ON FOR A COMPLETE BIKE LIKE THAT.  Holding out for more may just get you less. Not putting out a price only attracts low ball offers.  I say sell it to 4 whhldrftn for the agreed upon price and everyone is happy.

Happy Holidays!Q

Joe


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 28, 2010)

$600 + A $300 BUMP .... THEN THE 6TH POST APPEARED , BUT FAILED TO TELL THAT BIKE HAD A $1000 IN TRINKETS +$1000-1500 in restoration costs........obvious he didnt figure out that he sold me a colorflow for $350 that i was giving him + $550 for this one (a colorflow with headers)..+550 for dumb plastic headers......DUH!    so if anybody gave him anymore than that for that bike (i got some bikes for sale)


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 29, 2010)

hey antique, instead of you still sending me inane emails and not responding to this post, this is your only chance to redeem yourself: you can drop the bike off in albany take the 900.00 and be on your way..(man-up)......like you said this bike is rare.............(but its not the only one)


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 29, 2010)

4WHLDRFTN said:


> hey antique, instead of you still sending me inane emails and not responding to this post, this is your only chance to redeem yourself: you can drop the bike off in albany take the 900.00 and be on your way..(man-up)......like you said this bike is rare.............(but its not the only one)




Wait... so... You'd actually still consider doing business with that guy?


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 29, 2010)

second chance , if he wants to do right thing and complete the deal. .(owning this bike isnt going to make my shlong bigger)  he keeps emailing me so i dont know if hes lookn for a friend, or cant get anybody to buy it,or already sold it ............. he already read my last post .....(about 8mins after it was posted)...........no reply.


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 29, 2010)

we'll since antique read the last post @ 7:10 pm est. and didn't reply ,. i was willing to keep up my part of the deal . i didn't really care to business with somebody like this but after his last email he said he decided to keep the bike, so i figured i'll call his bluff ( suspecting he sold it days ago).......so  he'll go stroke someone else's loaf now ...... the good thing is that this post got so many hits that everyone should be aware ....  so boys and girls the word we learned today is (strokkkkker yeaaaaaaa)    ...


----------



## 4WHLDRFTN (Dec 29, 2010)

i think i might change my screen name now???   .... strokemypipes,......pipestrokes,..........


----------

